# Bach rides the Zebra



## CT (Jan 9, 2018)

Who among us has not had some rum, sat down at the keyboard, and decided to play a Bach chorale using homemade Zebra2 patches?

There's too much reverb, sloppy playing, inexplicable tempo shifts, no attempt to properly mix... it has it all.

I hope Johann, and anyone who hears this, can forgive me... but I love this piece.

*link redacted*


----------



## TGV (Jan 10, 2018)

The bass makes the sound muddy, and the voice for the cantus firmus is too slow in attack and release and its frequency range overlaps too much with the accompaniment: a more trumpet/oboe like sound would be more suitable. But I can totally forgive you.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

It's very muddy for some reason. Zap the reverb, use more attack, lot less release on your sounds. Is that a midi file your using ? Your headed in the right direction in a Wendy Carlos/Tomita type way but need to improve on this effort. Don't let anyone discourage you, keep progressing.



miket said:


> Who among us has not had some rum, sat down at the keyboard, and decided to play a Bach chorale using homemade Zebra2 patches?
> 
> There's too much reverb, sloppy playing, inexplicable tempo shifts, no attempt to properly mix... it has it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## CT (Jan 10, 2018)

No MIDI file, played it myself just for fun, which is why it isn't good. Not sure why I even shared it....


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

Just keep working hard, you will be fine.



miket said:


> No MIDI file, played it myself just for fun, which is why it isn't good. Not sure why I even shared it....


----------



## CT (Jan 10, 2018)

Well, I meant that in more of a "half-hour of half-effort that didn't need to be publicly displayed" way than a "I don't know what I'm doing and shouldn't have bothered" way, but I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 14, 2018)

miket said:


> No MIDI file, played it myself just for fun, which is why it isn't good. Not sure why I even shared it....


Because it’s a bit of fun? All too often I forget to have fun; it’s nice to be reminded once in a while.


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 14, 2018)

I love the rum idea! Having a nice sipping rum while just exploring is the best! I sure can relate to that.


----------

